# Bambi Silent 24Ltr Compressor Gets VERY Hot!



## Stitch-Up (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi guys,

my first post here so please excuse me asking for advice!

I have a Bambi 24Ltr compressor:





The compressor has the correct amount of oil and when I start it, it purrs away nicely until it reaches the switch off point. The problem I have is the green cover get VERY hot! So hot I can't keep my hand on it. Is this normal?

Thanks

John


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

All compressed air and compressors get very hot so I would say it is normal. Roger


----------



## Stitch-Up (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Roger. I also discovered I had some air leaks at the couplings meaning the compressor was working harder than it needed to.

Going to try and source connectors today.


----------



## Stitch-Up (Mar 17, 2014)

Discovered an air leak in the connections! This meant the compressor was working 'overtime' and getting hot!

I changed the connectors to more regular/easy to find connectors and now it's providing the compressed air and NOT getting hot at all. 

Thanks all.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

It's normal issue for compressor machines.Normally air filters compressed hot air while working on machine.


----------

